# Those rehashed Krystal models



## Zst Xkn (Jun 6, 2008)

Is anyone else a little sick of browsing through images, spotting a thumbnail of some 3D work only to click it and be shown a shakily posed, often recolored rehash of the Krystal poser model? It's not just that it's the same thing over and over, but to make it worse these people don't credit the original artist or even acknowledge that they didn't make the model. I'm pretty sure this clearly violates:

In addition, submissions uploaded to the site must be of your own creation, created expressly for you and posted with permission from the original artist, or your intellectual property. All sources (inspirations, sampling, references, copyright) must be cited, properly credited and documented within the submission's description. Failure to do so may result in removal of the submission with or without notice.

Making a 3D model is not like simply drawing a picture. It takes a serious amount of effort and special knowledge just to make something recognizable. i wont even bother trying to explain the tediousness of rigging a model and adding in deformation sliders. The simple fact CharleyFox (the original artist in case you didn't know) added these features and then released his model for the general public to use is next to saintliness. The very least, and I really mean the least, thing you could do is credit the poor guy and admit you lack the skill needed to create the thing you are posting in your gallery.


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont konw about everyone else but i have properly credited the person(s) involved in that model
charly fox for the orignal little dragon for the poser version and so on
most of thats in here
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/404643/
i happen to say clearly dont make the orignal model i just export and make the scene around in the cases where the krystal model is used


----------

